
Google Search Console Has New Tools to Help with Site Moves - cheeseyboi
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-search-console-change-of-address/349560/
======
dazc
Google Search Console can often not even read a current robots.txt file. They
should fix this before making any further 'improvements'.

